# Street art Cities that are Traveler Friendly



## AlwaysLost

I'm getting ready to take my arts to the streets and I was wondering if any of you knew some cities that are both friendly to travellers and appreciative of having art pasted to their walls.

I have to Conquer KC (which surprisingly has a very strong street art scene) first, but I might like to branch out and see something new.

I want to do Eugene and Portland next year but I'm afraid it will be the rainy season before I can get there this year.

I don't know if this thread will go anywhere but I appreciate your suggestions and input!


----------



## TheWindAndRain

I grew up in KC but now live in a town of ten thousand. A town which has only ten thousand people but as many art galleries as the entire KC metro. Santa Fe a town of just sixty thousand people sells more art than all of Chicagoland. New Mexico has a lot of good towns to sell art.


----------



## AlwaysLost

TheWindAndRain said:


> I grew up in KC but now live in a town of ten thousand. A town which has only ten thousand people but as many art galleries as the entire KC metro. Santa Fe a town of just sixty thousand people sells more art than all of Chicagoland. New Mexico has a lot of good towns to sell art.



Hmmm interesting that would have to be a winter thing. Is there a lot of graffiti and paste ups?


----------



## TheWindAndRain

No. These are more western natural art themed, nothing urban like graffiti. Rapid city south dakota might be another to check out and they have loads of graffiti. The midwest has its spots


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

Cincinnati i think


----------



## AlwaysLost

TheWindAndRain said:


> No. These are more western natural art themed, nothing urban like graffiti. Rapid city south dakota might be another to check out and they have loads of graffiti. The midwest has its spots



Sante Few is awesome though. I went there on vacation as a kid. Amazing art scene. All sorts of pueblo and Navajo stuff...got to go to this place call Akama Mesa and actually hiked down the way the Natives did back in the day. Had to drop down holes into caves and stuff it was dope.

KC has a great scene but I kinda want to get out this fall.


----------



## AlwaysLost

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Cincinnati i think



Cincinnati is pretty large though right?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Cincinnati is pretty large though right?


Yeah it's pretty big. It has some art gallery and stuff


----------



## AlwaysLost

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Yeah it's pretty big. It has some art gallery and stuff



Lot of street art?


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Lot of street art?


Hang on and ill tell you


----------



## AlwaysLost

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Hang on and ill tell you



Thanks bro!!


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

They have two art gallerys and all kinds of murals around city.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

TheWindAndRain said:


> No. These are more western natural art themed, nothing urban like graffiti. Rapid city south dakota might be another to check out and they have loads of graffiti. The midwest has its spots


Yes but there is slot of graffiti in albuquerque


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Im a traveling artist I'd have to say sfnm is a great spot. New Orleans is a great place to go along with a lot of the south east in all the little tourist towns.


----------



## Irate Pirate

Providence Rhode Island is super into the arts. Shepard Fairey got his start here. I imagine if you do street wheat paste stuff you probably know who he is. There's loads of graffiti around too...which is frowned upon by politicians & art snobs but us regular folk dig it. Also if you make it out this way hit me up. That goes for anyone reading this/on this site.


----------



## Irate Pirate

This is a mural my friend did at one of the art festivals here a couple of years ago


----------



## Ori

If you're ever in Canada.. Toronto has a good amount of street art.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Irate Pirate said:


> This is a mural my friend did at one of the art festivals here a couple of years ago



That is epic bro! I cant do anyhing like that yet lol, I think Shepard Fairey is my biggest influence Hes amazing but I prefer his Lichtenstein esque posters to the Obey thing. I'm bored with the repetitive image branding. But Ive leaned a lot from him and its like u said its art that any of us can do and you don't have to be rich to make it. 

I may try to come there someday I'd love it yo have someone local to go out and hit spots with!


----------



## AlwaysLost

Ori Kom Trashkru said:


> If you're ever in Canada.. Toronto has a good amount of street art.



Its on my bucket list but Paris first!


----------



## VanScribed Goat

Out here in San Antonio, there is a really strong graffiti art presence, I've got a few friends who are serious about it and slap shit up all over the place. I'm not sure if it's just because I know these streets well or if it is as dominant as it feels. Definitely worth hitting boots to the ground down here though. Downtown, Southside and various other places you'll see it around every corner. San Pedro near I-35 there is a whole stretch of buildings covered wall to wall, Southtown is the arts district. Virtually every interstate overpass and it's surrounding area has work on it. Slaps and an art jungle in areas between the jail and metro central. Not to mention the abundance of trains that stop all over the place begging for some decor


----------



## VanScribed Goat

I do usps slaps from time to time around the touristy parts of downtown to make sure folks know there is an anarchist presence and for comrades to feel welcome haha. My favorite is on the strip and area surrounding the Alamo especially


----------



## AlwaysLost

RamblinSmokey said:


> Out here in San Antonio, there is a really strong graffiti art presence, I've got a few friends who are serious about it and slap shit up all over the place. I'm not sure if it's just because I know these streets well or if it is as dominant as it feels. Definitely worth hitting boots to the ground down here though. Downtown, Southside and various other places you'll see it around every corner. San Pedro near I-35 there is a whole stretch of buildings covered wall to wall, Southtown is the arts district. Virtually every interstate overpass and it's surrounding area has work on it. Slaps and an art jungle in areas between the jail and metro central. Not to mention the abundance of trains that stop all over the place begging for some decor



Thanks man!!


----------



## Irate Pirate

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> That is epic bro! I cant do anyhing like that yet lol, I think Shepard Fairey is my biggest influence Hes amazing but I prefer his Lichtenstein esque posters to the Obey thing. I'm bored with the repetitive image branding. But Ive leaned a lot from him and its like u said its art that any of us can do and you don't have to be rich to make it.
> 
> I may try to come there someday I'd love it yo have someone local to go out and hit spots with!



Hey sorry for my late response. I was out of town & purposely left my laptop at home (and only did very minimal stuff on my phone). I hear you on the Shepard Fairey stuff. Dude blew the fuck up a number of years ago with the whole Obey thing. Back in the day he had a warehouse space here in Providence and as far as I know mostly just made his Andre The Giant Has a posse stickers. Which obviously morphed into the Obey stuff. He made some pretty cool Andy Kaufman & Tony Clifton stickers in the late 90's/early 2000's. At least I think it was him. I remember Fort Thunder being covered in them for a minute. I'm not sure if I've seen anything by him that looks Lichtenstein-esque. Mostly just the "repetitive image branding" as you so concisely put it haha. I really like Lichtenstein though so I'll keep an eye out. If you're ever in the area hit me up & I'll show you around Providence. Keep at the artwork. Everyone starts out somewhere.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Irate Pirate said:


> Hey sorry for my late response. I was out of town & purposely left my laptop at home (and only did very minimal stuff on my phone). I hear you on the Shepard Fairey stuff. Dude blew the fuck up a number of years ago with the whole Obey thing. Back in the day he had a warehouse space here in Providence and as far as I know mostly just made his Andre The Giant Has a posse stickers. Which obviously morphed into the Obey stuff. He made some pretty cool Andy Kaufman & Tony Clifton stickers in the late 90's/early 2000's. At least I think it was him. I remember Fort Thunder being covered in them for a minute. I'm not sure if I've seen anything by him that looks Lichtenstein-esque. Mostly just the "repetitive image branding" as you so concisely put it haha. I really like Lichtenstein though so I'll keep an eye out. If you're ever in the area hit me up & I'll show you around Providence. Keep at the artwork. Everyone starts out somewhere.



Thanks man I appreciate that. I will definitely try to make it to providence eventually. The lichtenstein stuff is fairly new and he didn't go full blown Roy. But there's a documentary somewhere where he talks about Roys influence especially with dots and texture. It's still very Shepherdifferent as well. I'll try and find the documentary and post it.

I just found Mr Brainwash. I think he's my favorite now! But Shepads methods are incredible too.


----------



## Notmyname

I'll see one nola. Of all the cities I've seen I think it fits best. It's like a whole different world there. Kinda reminded me of the hood in San Juan Puerto Rico. I've only been to nola during carnival season but in the 3 weeks leading up to Mardi gras they were super friendly to us travling folk. I've heard other times of year it's not so friendly. Like late January I heard a friend of a friend went to jail for sitting on the ground.


----------



## AlwaysLost

RamblinSmokey said:


> I do usps slaps from time to time around the touristy parts of downtown to make sure folks know there is an anarchist presence and for comrades to feel welcome haha. My favorite is on the strip and area surrounding the Alamo especially



Post some slaps I'd love to see them!


----------



## AlwaysLost

Notmyname said:


> I'll see one nola. Of all the cities I've seen I think it fits best. It's like a whole different world there. Kinda reminded me of the hood in San Juan Puerto Rico. I've only been to nola during carnival season but in the 3 weeks leading up to Mardi gras they were super friendly to us travling folk. I've heard other times of year it's not so friendly. Like late January I heard a friend of a friend went to jail for sitting on the ground.



Yeah I want to go there but I've heard it can be hardcore.


----------



## Notmyname

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> Yeah I want to go there but I've heard it can be hardcore.


It can be. Nola eyeliner is a real thing. Just be wary who you schwill with and you should be fine. Lots of traincore kids there, and they like to party pretty rough. I made it out without a black eye but at least 10 of my friends were involved in situations like black eyes, split lips that shoulda had stitches, knives pulled, hit with brass knuckles, a gun pulled, a stolen dog, and someone got ran outta town. I had just got my pup though so I kept my nose pretty clean, but there's def plenty of drama if you want it haha


----------



## Hazardoussix6six

Cincy gas a big graffiti scene, multiple clans. Endless amount of taggers. Northside channels has a bunch of quality pieces as well.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Hazardoussix6six said:


> Cincy gas a big graffiti scene, multiple clans. Endless amount of taggers. Northside channels has a bunch of quality pieces as well.



Thanks man that may be the next logical step


----------

